# In memory of Cooper



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

We only had Cooper a short period of time. But during those days he brought a lot of joy into our home. We will miss him and will never know the handsome young boy he would have turned out to be.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what happened, what a lovely little boy. I am so sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you on the loss of Cooper.









Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile a German shepherd pup, God said, 
For you to love him while he lives and mourn him when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three, 
But will you, 'til I call him back, take care of him for Me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you and should his stay be brief,
you'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true 
And from the folk that crowd life's land I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love, 
Nor think the labor vain, 
Nor hate Me when I come to take My puppy back again?

I fancied that I heard them say "Dear Lord Thy will be done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay.

But should You call him back much sooner than we've planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes and try to understand.
If, by our love, we've managed Your wishes to achieve, 
In memory of him we loved, to help us while we grieve 
When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife, 
We'll have yet another German shepherd and love him all his life.

-author unknown


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

It's kind of a long story. We rescued Coop and Bullet at about 5 wks old. Cooper had some genetic issues and because of his age we didn't know how severe. He had both male/female parts along with a hole in his abdomen (you could see his abdominal muscle) He also had a hernia and his urethra never developed properly in the womb so he peed from his butt. Then, as if that wasn't enough, he contracted parvo. The vet believes that because of his other "issues" he just wasn't strong enough to fight it. His brother never contracted the parvo (probably because he is healthier).
He went into the vet about 3 days after this picture was taken. You can tell he didn't feel well. Both of the pups had been to the vet for another infection so we believed that's why he didn't feel well in this picture. The whole thing was a mess!
You can see pictures of his brother Bullet on the picture forum.


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

What a wonderful poem...thank you!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. Thank you for having the courage to try, even though the odds were against you. Rest easy knowing that Cooper found happiness and peace with people who loved him, and now he is whole and healthy, awaiting your reuninon at the bridge.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that is so very sad. Cooper was so lucky to have had you for his short life. 
Run free little Cooper, no more suffering for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness - I am so sorry. Thanks for giving him a loving home even if it was for just a short time.

RIP little Cooper.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Poor little guy was so young. I'm sorry he has passed to the bridge. Keep us posted on Bullet!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a cute little boy he was. Rest in peace, Cooper


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Cooper

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

RIP Cooper, it's so much harder when their young.


----------

